# Is there a penalty for early check out



## natasha5687 (Oct 25, 2011)

I have seen some good exchanges that have low point values in RCI. These are weeks resorts that require you to book a full week stay.  I would like to know if there is a penalty for early checkout.  I would likely only need 3-4 days of the reservation but at 7500 points it seems worth it to me.


----------



## dwojo (Oct 25, 2011)

The resort has been paid it does not matter to them if you leave early.


----------



## cotraveller (Oct 25, 2011)

We've done what you are talking about several times.  It was cheaper to book a week through RCI Extra Vacations than book 4 nights at a hotel.  Once, on an exchange, the resort was in such poor condition we decided we didn't want to stay any longer.  In all cases we checked out when we were ready to leave and I don't think we were even asked why we were leaving early.


----------



## Kozman (Oct 25, 2011)

Why should they care.  It gives them extra time to conveniently clean the unit for the next arrival.


----------



## greenhalghm (Oct 26, 2011)

I've done this and never had a problem.  

I've even checked in early once, called resort, told them I was going to be checking out 3 days early, could I check in a day early. They had room, so it was no problem...

Mark


----------



## natasha5687 (Oct 26, 2011)

*Thanks for the responses*

I figured it would be OK but just wanted to be sure


----------

